# Sixth Form Question (UK).



## I Dunno (May 2, 2011)

Hi. I'm currently in the first year of sixth form and I'm doing 4 subjects as well as an enrichment subject and General Studies. Is it normal to drop a subject in A2? I could really do with lightening my workload (also, the class I would be dropping is a class I have alot of anxiety in). Do pupils normally drop a subject in A2? I'm asking because some of my teachers seem to be presuming that I'll be doing both years, but I thought it was normal to drop a subject in A2.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I Dunno said:


> Hi. I'm currently in the first year of sixth form and I'm doing 4 subjects as well as an enrichment subject and General Studies. Is it normal to drop a subject in A2? I could really do with lightening my workload (also, the class I would be dropping is a class I have alot of anxiety in). Do pupils normally drop a subject in A2? I'm asking because some of my teachers seem to be presuming that I'll be doing both years, but I thought it was normal to drop a subject in A2.


Normal.... bloody hell its advised. Unless your a workaholic who can literally soak in information and 100% efficiently manage your time effectively you'll soon be swamped in an avalanche of coursework, tests and impossible deadlines.

I mean, I can go hypomanic at times and can have the energy of a cheetah on pills needing only 4 hours of sleep but even that I couldn't pull off.


----------



## I Dunno (May 2, 2011)

xTKsaucex said:


> Normal.... bloody hell its advised. Unless your a workaholic who can literally soak in information and 100% efficiently manage your time effectively you'll soon be swamped in an avalanche of coursework, tests and impossible deadlines.
> 
> I mean, I can go hypomanic at times and can have the energy of a cheetah on pills needing only 4 hours of sleep but even that I couldn't pull off.


Thanks. You have made me alot less anxious about dropping a subject.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Yea its normal to drop a subject allot of people in my 6th form do it. But i hung onto my subjects with the consequence of doing a suicidal amount of coursework (you dont wanna know how many pages I had to do for my ICT report fml)

I think A levels is unhealthy IMO it makes me worry over stupid things.


----------



## NmE (Mar 27, 2011)

That guy over there said:


> Yea its normal to drop a subject allot of people in my 6th form do it. But i hung onto my subjects with the consequence of doing a suicidal amount of coursework (you dont wanna know how many pages I had to do for my ICT report fml)
> 
> I think A levels is unhealthy IMO it makes me worry over stupid things.


I pretty much agree with everything said here, and its definately a good idea to drop a subject unless you're some sort of super genius who can whiz through it all and understand everything


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

When I was at 6th form my friends and I all continued to A2 and dropped one of the subjects with the dropped one becoming an AS-level qualification only. So it's still worth something, unless you dropped the subject as a result of failing it rather than because it was the least important.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Pretty much everyone apart from those applying for medical courses at Uni dropped one subject at A2 at my sixth form.
In fact the teachers recommended it.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I only did 3 A levels and I'm currently doing a medical course at uni - most people drop 1 subject.
If it's a class you feel anxious in then it's even better if you drop it, like 2 for the price of 1


----------

